# Savin the Antlers



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

BOW SEASON! is right around the corner and its driving me crazy that its taking its sweet little time. One question, the first buck i take this year i want to save just the antlers. A full mount of the head is to expensive for me, so i was just going to buy one of those nice neat boards you put the antlers on and hang it on the wall. Can anyone tell me how i need to prepare the antlers? do i need to cure it in anyway before i put them on the board?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Just clean the skull plate off and put some borax on it for a few days. You can get 20 mule team detergent (borax) at just about any bigger store.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

awsome. sounds easy enough. Thanks RIck Davis


----------

